# Pulled fuse on ABS system on chevy pu. ???



## manfred

My 2000 chevy z71. The ABS yellow warning light came on about a week ago. Started causing me problems, brake pedal vibrating sometimes going down my drive ,interfering with the braking ability, scared me for a minute.
So I pulled the 60 amp fuse. This time red warning light comes on. BRAKE.
But seems to stop fine.
Please advise what is the downside of doing this? Is it a system I can do without?


----------



## moeh1

one common problem with that vintage was rust buildup under the sensors, lifting them enough not to sense well. This would cause the ABS to lose its marbles at very low speed. Solution was to pull the wheel, unbolt the sensor retainer pull the sensor, scrape the rust off and put everything back together. Hopefully that may be your problem?
Good luck


----------



## manfred

moeh1... sounds like you have some knowledge about this system. Can I just do without it? ie...pulling the fuse?
I'm asking this because I can pull the wheel but from there on I don't know what I'm looking at.


----------



## CheerfulMom4

This caught my eye because my husband hates ABS and always pulls the fuse in our chevy trucks. In my 95 suburban when he did it the yellow abs light came on. 

With my 2001 suburban the red brake light is on as well. Everything works fine and our mechanic told us it was fine but that it wouldn't inspect with the red brake light on. We plan on putting it back in for inspection then taking it out again. 

This is the 3rd chevy truck/suburban we have done this on with no problems.


----------



## manfred

Thanks, makes me feel much better. This is not my daily driver, use it mainly on the farm but haul stuff from town sometimes.


----------



## moeh1

If you search "chevy truck abs rust" you'll get more than you can read about. Thery actually did a recall on certain year/model trucks, you might check with a dealer - or just pull the fuse...


----------



## Guest

Do you mean is there a downside for the truck or for you? 

When I learned how to drive there was no such thing as ABS. If you were stopping on ice you could stop faster if you pumped the brakes so the tires would rotate a bit so a cold part of the tire met the road. The cold part braked better until it warmed up but by then you had pumped the brake and rotated another cold part into place. The ABS does the same thing only faster so it works better. It only is activated if the tire is slipping when you brake. On dry pavement there is no difference.


----------



## foxtrapper

All you've done by pulling the fuse is deactivate the ABS system. The master cylinder, calipers and wheel cylinders all work as before, with no change. Now you can lock the brakes if you wish.


----------



## tinknal

This is good to know for the day I end up with one of these. I hate them. I learned how to drive on ice when I was 14 and I know more about braking than any danged computer.


----------



## foxtrapper

Your reflexes aren't nearly as fast or as accurate as an abs system. That's why they started installing them on aircraft over half a century ago.

At best, under very controlled conditions, with the very best race car drivers, only sometimes were they slightly better than the abs at braking.

That said, I could have killed the abs on a certain Volvo of ours once. It would kick in on the icy driveway at a walking pace. Where I or the wife could have easily stopped the car on the snow buildup in front of the tires (like we do all the other cars), we'd have to run this one into the embankment to keep from going out onto the road.


----------



## Evons hubby

When you pull that fuse, you have real brakes again. a piece of electrical tape over the light on the dash and yer all set. 

PS.... you should have enough tape left from when you covered the blinking "clock" on your vcr.


----------



## wharton

tinknal said:


> This is good to know for the day I end up with one of these. I hate them. I learned how to drive on ice when I was 14 and I know more about braking than any danged computer.


Seriously? That system uses signals from wheel sensors that react hundreds of times a second. Can your foot do that? ABS will shorten braking distances dramatically over even the best efforts of a professional driver. So, in your opinion it's better to disable a system that may save your life, the lives of others in the oncoming lane, or prevent serious damage to your vehicle, or serious injuries to all parties involved. 
Hey if your gonna' do something stupid, go hog wild !!!! Next disable the air bags, remove any padding on the dash, and have a mechanic cross connect your dual master cylinder, so that any leak will completely disable the brakes. This will give you everything we had back in the good old days, a few decades ago, when you were several times more likely to end up dying in crashes you walk away from today.
As you may have guessed, I think that anybody stupid enough to disable a safety system on a vehicle deserves to lose their driving privledges for at least a year. Seriously, if your that stupid, you don't belong on the road.


----------



## tinknal

wharton said:


> Seriously? That system uses signals from wheel sensors that react hundreds of times a second. Can your foot do that? ABS will shorten braking distances dramatically over even the best efforts of a professional driver. So, in your opinion it's better to disable a system that may save your life, the lives of others in the oncoming lane, or prevent serious damage to your vehicle, or serious injuries to all parties involved.
> Hey if your gonna' do something stupid, go hog wild !!!! Next disable the air bags, remove any padding on the dash, and have a mechanic cross connect your dual master cylinder, so that any leak will completely disable the brakes. This will give you everything we had back in the good old days, a few decades ago, when you were several times more likely to end up dying in crashes you walk away from today.
> As you may have guessed, I think that anybody stupid enough to disable a safety system on a vehicle deserves to lose their driving privledges for at least a year. Seriously, if your that stupid, you don't belong on the road.


Pretty stupid post. Stupid stupid stupid.

See I can hurl (stupid) insults too..

Anyone who thinks they needs ABS may inn fact be too stupid to drive.

I can see and I can think. Two things that no braking system can do..

Seriously, you are too stupid to drive. Hand over your keys.


----------



## HermitJohn

Price a replacement ABS hydraulic unit for one of these tech marvels. You will have more reason to hate them.

My answer to ABS is to just stay home during inclement weather. but each to their own.


----------



## tinknal

Not me John, I just love driving in a storm, as long as there isn't traffic. Don't know why, just always enjoy it.


----------



## Madsaw

wharton said:


> Seriously? That system uses signals from wheel sensors that react hundreds of times a second. Can your foot do that? ABS will shorten braking distances dramatically over even the best efforts of a professional driver. So, in your opinion it's better to disable a system that may save your life, the lives of others in the oncoming lane, or prevent serious damage to your vehicle, or serious injuries to all parties involved.
> Hey if your gonna' do something stupid, go hog wild !!!! Next disable the air bags, remove any padding on the dash, and have a mechanic cross connect your dual master cylinder, so that any leak will completely disable the brakes. This will give you everything we had back in the good old days, a few decades ago, when you were several times more likely to end up dying in crashes you walk away from today.
> As you may have guessed, I think that anybody stupid enough to disable a safety system on a vehicle deserves to lose their driving privledges for at least a year. Seriously, if your that stupid, you don't belong on the road.


Wow now that is just a nasty post. I would say you never grew up in snow country. Plus years back there was alot of gravel roads. Loose gravel is just as bad as ice. I too for the time being disabled my abs on a 98 3/4 4x4. Very scary pulling upto a intersection and the feel of no brakes cause of the abs. This was nurmous times on dry blacktop. I think gm dropped the ball on this setup.
Bob


----------



## plowjockey

tinknal said:


> Anyone who thinks they needs ABS may inn fact be too stupid to drive.


Not necessarily.

Everybody thinks they a great driver without ABS, but often they don't even understand what it's really for.

It's not for improving stopping on slick surfaces, as it usually increases stopping distance, anyway. Never has been.

ABS is designed for maintaining *steering control *and rear wheel side skid, during _severe emergency braking conditions_, where "pumping", is not an option.

*Anti-Lock Brake System (ABS) Safety Film*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd5KDvXbE3M]Anti-Lock Brake System (ABS) Safety Film - YouTube[/ame]

I have ABS on my 18 wheeler. It's stupid NOT to have it on big rigs.


----------



## coolrunnin

It sure did make life a little easier on the big trucks didn't it.


----------

